# Adios!



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm leaving home in a little bit to go to the airport to fly out to California for a week! Hope you guys don't miss me too much!
Hopefully I'll be able to get online there... But if not I'll be back next Saturday night to tell you how much fun I had!
See yaaaa!
.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Have a good trip.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Hope ya have a great trip dude.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Have a safe and great trip!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Have fun without us haha!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Have fun on your trip and have a safe one!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Have fun....


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks guys!
I'm having a great time out here.
Yesterday my mom and I went to Universal Studios for the day and we had a blast!
We are leaving here really really early Saturday night, so I'm enjoying the sunshine while I can.
Back home they are getting up to 8 inches of snow!
.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

FYF.glad u are having a great time.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Glad you were able to get online and keep us posted. Have a great time. Don't worry about the snow, it will be waiting when you get home.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Well I'm back home as of last night...
The trip was awesome and I am already thinking about my next visit out there.
I miss it already!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome back! I'd love to do the Universal Studios tour. I hear they've got some awesome animatronics stuff set up for the show. So now that you've seen the Big Dogs' stuff, are ya brimmin' with ideas for how to reproduce it on the cheap?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I went through the universal electronics ride er 15 years ago? It was cool seeing gene kelly singing in the rain (mgm?) and alien come from the ceiling.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

sickie that's disney is it not I went on that haha

we are talking about the one with at universal unless Front Yard Fright went to both...
there are videos on youtube!


----------

